# Swift sundance water pump



## 117868 (Oct 30, 2008)

I bought a brand new Swift Sundance in June this year it is the best thing I have done in years, she is fabulous, I am having a problem with the water pump you turn the tap on and nothing happens right away you have to wait a few minutes for any water its got delayed reaction. I can't do anything about it as I am in Spain until May 09, I am a lady travelling alone, (this is the first time I have done this and Im having the time of my life), I have had a few other little niggles but I wouldn't change her for anything.

PS. I had more trouble with the dealer than the van


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

sophiesundance said:


> I bought a brand new Swift Sundance in June this year it is the best thing I have done in years, she is fabulous, I am having a problem with the water pump you turn the tap on and nothing happens right away you have to wait a few minutes for any water its got delayed reaction. I can't do anything about it as I am in Spain until May 09, I am a lady travelling alone, (this is the first time I have done this and Im having the time of my life), I have had a few other little niggles but I wouldn't change her for anything.
> 
> PS. I had more trouble with the dealer than the van


Lucky you in Spain, if you were in the UK you could give us a call and we would be able to advise you.

Regards

Peter


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

is that a delay 
a, water to the tap
b, the pump running to pump water to the tap
c, the sink tap kitchen 
d, the sink tap and shower/bathroom 
chapter


----------



## 117868 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi The tap in the kitchen, when u turn it on nothing happens no water no pump then about 2-3 minutes later the pump will start if the tap is still open then great alls well,but if the pump dosent start i will go and press the flush on the loo that seems to get it going but it takes a few pushes to get the flush working, as for the bathroom top when i do get it going it only pulsates 3 times then stops, i hope this makes sense.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Sophie

Sounds like the pressure switch or the pump.

When you open the tap can you hear a click anywhere ?

Does opening the tap quickly make a difference ?

If you know where the water pump is, try opening the tap and then giving the pump a rap with a wooden spoon or similar, or if you don't know where the pump is, just try stamping your foot.

With the tap open and the pump running, try turning the power off and back on. Does the pump resume running again or is there a similar delay ?


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

it may be a loose wire on on the pump micro switch or the pressure may need adjusting 
open the taps and check the pump it near the tank 
also take a look here on page 23-25 for your pump 
chapter


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

sophiesundance said:


> I bought a brand new Swift Sundance in June this year it is the best thing I have done in years, she is fabulous, I am having a problem with the water pump you turn the tap on and nothing happens right away you have to wait a few minutes for any water its got delayed reaction. I can't do anything about it as I am in Spain until May 09, I am a lady travelling alone, (this is the first time I have done this and Im having the time of my life), I have had a few other little niggles but I wouldn't change her for anything.
> 
> PS. I had more trouble with the dealer than the van


Hi Sophie

If you are still stuck please send me a PM with your telephone number and we will give you a call.

Regards
Kath


----------



## 117868 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Kath, thanks for your reply, but as I am in Spain and using an unsecured web site I can't subsribe but when I can I will let you know. I think this site is fab,a fellow motorhomer recommended it to me on my travels.


----------

